# has a "read list"ever been tried?



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i mean we come here and use this as a resource. there are many out there that offer up their guidance through their works, some obvious (schlessinger) some not so obvious. i have a couple of relationship books i've been turned onto lately:

love and respect by dr. emerson eggrichs is mavelous, christian based. and this one's kinda wild-cardish: "too goo to leave, too bad to stay" by mira kirshenbaum. while reading it, i found that the author wasn't a man-hater, which i was prepared for. i don't even know if its a he or she. what i do know is the diagnostic theory behind the book could easily be encorporated into couples or even singles therapy.

is this a worthwhile idea?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Any idea that helps people is a great idea. The issue that comes up is what might work for one person might not for another. Maybe a book list and review would be nice, even a rating system.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like you have some good experience on the topic, if you want to start a thread in "The Social Spot," I'll sticky it. Then if it gets good participation we can move it to the general discussion category.

Only thing I'm afraid of is it attracting spammers who are promoting books. It may not though.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i found a little gem at hastings today. it's "getting back together" by young and goetz. this thing is perfect if you wanna get back together but are doing a lot of the work yourself. it offers calm, lucid explanations of what is going on in separation and why.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

We actually have a posting section for this now! 

draconis

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/2100-book-reviews.html


----------

